# The new Cicero



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero got brushed out and ready for his bath and DH thought he had way to much hair SO Cicero got to go the beauty shop for a make over.

View attachment 29030


He seems proud of himself for looking slimmer and neater!!

View attachment 29031


View attachment 29032


AND it's so much easier to comb and he isn't bringing in 1/2 the yard each day SO we are all happy!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Cicero looks mighty handsome!


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

What a cute boy!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG. He looks wonderful !!!! And Cicero is an inspiration for me. I know how much you loved his long coat so I know this was a big decision for you. I'm not there yet but I know when the time comes, seeing Cicero's haircut, I can only hope Bentley would look something like that.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Gone :flame: the prettiest coat I have ever seen. When I finish crying :hurt:, I'll tell you he is still adorable. 

Seriously Cicero would be beautiful with a bag over him. I totally understand bringing in the yard, it is a daily thing now with Smarty and Galen.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

He is one stunning boy! I LOVE his new doggie "do"


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cicero is just gorgeous and he still has a ton of hair, that boy is a hair farm!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

cicero looks great!

posh would be bald if i cut her down, so i won't be doing that unless aliens abduct me and i come back with a lobotomy.


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

What did you tell the groomer you wanted.Im also thinking of getting ace trimmed down,,but i dont want it too short.Cicero is gorgeous.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Cicero came out great! I love that you kept his head natural. He looks fabulous!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cicero is gorgeous! :whoo: I clicked on the 'after' pictures a couple of times to get them enlarged and you can really see how great that cut is. I love the black showing and I love that the groomer knew enough not to trim the feet so much that he looks like he's got chicken legs! They knew what they were doing. You are very brave, but tell me... were you standing over the groomer with a loaded gun and watching his/her every move?? C'mon, you can tell us the truth, Dale. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm loving the new Cicero. You know how I fought tooth and nail not to cut my boys down, but now that I have, I love it and so do they. They're a pleasure to groom and we all have a lot less stress in our lives . . . at least hair stress.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Cicero is gorgeous! *


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

What a great haircut!


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

He is such a cutie!!!! The new cut looks great on him!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> Cicero got brushed out and ready for his bath and DH thought he had way to much hair SO Cicero got to go the beauty shop for a make over.
> 
> AND it's so much easier to comb and he isn't bringing in 1/2 the yard each day SO we are all happy!!


HOW did you get them to just take a LITTLE off, and leave him mostly long. I think he looks fabulous, but I also think you were very brave!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

At least Cicero is not walking on his coat now. Seriously, I think it looks so good . It will grow back to where it was in no time, but it is shaped now, and I like it.. but everone is right. Cicero is one handsome fellow! You must have threatened that groomer with her life..she sure did a good job of leaving coat on instead of taking it off!! His legs look good...he just looks good all over!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There's the handsome Cicero! 

I'm betting Dale did Cicero's do herself!:wink: Am I right?:ear:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your nice comments.

Sharlene, it was a super big decision. I have rocked back and forth because I do love the long coat. Family said, "it's to much" a million times. Brushing, blowing dry, sweetgum balls, leaves, twigs, helped me make up my mind.

Sandi, I feel the same way you do!! I was sick all day but he is still cute and still has a ton of hair.

Marj ~ it went something like "can I cut here?" (yes) "can I cut here?" (no)...lol just kidding.

Geri, your boys looks so cute with their cut that it helped me with my decision.

Flynn ~ the groomer listened when this southern woman said, "Honey, now listen to me...I can bring him back to get more off, but you can't put it back on. Do you understand what I mean???" She shook her head yes!

Julie, I hate to say "you're wrong"  but you're wrong. I do people that hold still but was afraid to try a moving target.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Cicero looks great in his new cut. Groomer did a great job. Thanks for posting the pics, because it's a great one to be able to show a groomer as an example.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cicero looks great. The groomer did a fabulous job.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

krandall said:


> HOW did you get them to just take a LITTLE off, and leave him mostly long. I think he looks fabulous, but I also think you were very brave!!!!


Karen, I wanted to answer you in a different post as I think it might help others also.

I started looking and printing off pictures of other Havs with cuts that I think are good cuts. I know others have done that and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. After printing out about 6 pictures, it hit me!! I hated for 'people' to bring me a picture they had cut from a magazine and want me to give them the same cut. It is rare for that to work. Hair is a different texture, thickness, body, etc.

Just like the Sierra bangs are great, I know that with Cicero's fine cotton hair, they will not work for him. SO, I started looking at pictures of Cicero. I found a couple of when he was 9 to 12 months old that I liked the length. I printed those and carried them and told the groomer. "This is Cicero and I want that Cicero back!!" I think it will be easier to keep for a while but I'm sure he will have the long coat again one day.

Hint -- Ladies, always look back through your pictures of yourself and find a picture where you liked your hair style, or will make it easy to explain to a hairdresser. They can't argue with you that you don't have the right type of hair!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby says she loves Cicero's new coat but she really liked the "wild man".......lol


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Karen, I wanted to answer you in a different post as I think it might help others also.
> 
> I started looking and printing off pictures of other Havs with cuts that I think are good cuts. I know others have done that and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. After printing out about 6 pictures, it hit me!! I hated for 'people' to bring me a picture they had cut from a magazine and want me to give them the same cut. It is rare for that to work. Hair is a different texture, thickness, body, etc.
> 
> ...


:whoo:Great ideas!:whoo:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Flynn ~ the groomer listened when this southern woman said, "Honey, now listen to me...I can bring him back to get more off, but you can't put it back on. Do you understand what I mean???" She shook her head yes!


:thumb::laugh::laugh: I can just see it!

Cicero is gorgeous no matter what. I really like his cut and love the legs!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"I feel so good I can't stop dancing!!!"

View attachment 29040


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Cicero looks great. I can't believe your DH wanted to get him trimmed. I thought he really liked his long coat. I'm sure it will be so much easier for you and Cicero and he'll be much cooler with the warm weather coming.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's gorgeous Dale! I can't believe you guys finally had him trimmed down but now you see how great he still looks...and it grows back! Grows back too fast in my opinion, at least when I'm paying to groom 3 of them!

I thought sure you did it yourself but whoever the groomer is, she did a fabulous job.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG! I saw this post and I almost cried! I had to do several looks at the pictures because the hair was groomed so well that I could not tell the difference.

Very nice groom!!!!!! I loved that you kept everything on the head/ears! 

How long do you think Cicero's coat is? 3-4 inches?

I love it!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, look at the happy boy. He really looks terrific. I love the shorter look with the full face and tail. Tomorrow is Bailey's turn.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Love his coat!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> "I feel so good I can't stop dancing!!!"
> 
> View attachment 29040


I love that photo of Cicero!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Marianne, The first time Ronnie said he thought we might need to get some hair off, I nearly fell out of my chair. He had always said it would never be cut. But when it got so very long and Cicero jumps up on the back of his chair, he couldn't see TV..lol He looked like a headless man!!

Ann, in the house standing over him he really doesn't look different. It's just when he is outside that we see the trim and he is staying twig and leaf free. He grows fast and I'm sure I will let it grow back. The good thing is I'm not crying over a bad cut.

Linda, the hair on the top of his back was 9 and a half inches...and now it's 5 and a half inches. He still has a lot of hair. The groomer is wanting to take off more and have a teddy bear cut, but I'm happy like it is. I told her DO NOT touch his head or tail...and unplug your clippers and put them in a drawer because I had already done his pads.  I left there scared that she didn't listen...but she did!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

mintchip said:


> I love that photo of Cicero!!!!


Thank you, Sally. He still has a lot of hair, but it's much easier to comb.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

That photo of Cicero is just beautiful. He is such a delightful little boy, and he has the personality that goes with the looks.. Who says you can't have it all? Cicero didn't know that!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dale, you are soooo brave. Cicero looks adorable!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I think he looks terrific! I can hardly tell he's had a cut--he still has enough coat for at least two dogs! You were brave, and the groomer really listened, which is quite amazing.

Cicero is beautiful!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dale, 

Do not do the Teddy Bear cut or you will be crying! Cicero is beautiful, the cut is refreshing and clean. Hair grows.

So glad, you told the groomer to put away the clippers! This would of taken the hair shorter compared to a scissor cut. 

I like your idea..... You can always cut more later, but cut hair cannot be put back on.

Enjoy your lighten grooming! It is like a breath of fresh air. It takes months to get a good length back after cutting the hair short. You will enjoy your break with the short style to the body. 

Do not do the "Teddy Bear Cut" unless you want it a lot shorter.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dale, I think now that Cicero will be bringing less of the yard with him, it is time to add another Neezer (to even your sweeping daily out) I think he looks great but I bet with the hot south this summer, he will even better.

With my week in Paris, we had a dog sitter and apparently I forgot to warn her about the amount of the yard they bring in. With the warm weather, she left the backdoor open and she told me she never knew dogs could bring so much in with them (including Dash trying to sneak tree branches!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> Karen, I wanted to answer you in a different post as I think it might help others also.
> 
> I started looking and printing off pictures of other Havs with cuts that I think are good cuts. I know others have done that and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. After printing out about 6 pictures, it hit me!! I hated for 'people' to bring me a picture they had cut from a magazine and want me to give them the same cut. It is rare for that to work. Hair is a different texture, thickness, body, etc.
> 
> ...


That's a GREAT idea!!! And perfect timing for us. At 10 1/2 months, Kodi's coat looks great. I'm going to let him keep growing for now, but I'll take lots of pictures now so I have them to refer back to.

And you are so right about the Sierra bangs. They look awesome on her, but they just don't work on Kodi. His hair is so silky that the hair that SHOULD stay behind the bangs just flops forward over his face. Since I don't want to do the pony tail thing, I ended up just feathering the top of his head. Fortunately, his head is solid black with no shading, so it is forgiving of any unevenness!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> "I feel so good I can't stop dancing!!!"
> 
> View attachment 29040


THAT has to be a calendar picture!!!!!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

virginia said:


> What did you tell the groomer you wanted.


That's what I want to know too!
He looks AWESOME!! :biggrin1:


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

what a handsome looking hav .. I love his color/marking 

Kat


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dale, he's gorgeous!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree Karen, that is a great submission for the next forum calendar! Dale, you hear? 
I just love dancing Havs and when their hair is long, it is a beautiful sight to see. Cicero is a doll ! GREAT advice, Dale !


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for thinking my boy is still cute. I do like not having to de-trash him each time he come back in. The ends of his hair were feeling so dry and now he feels better all over.

Carole, somewhere on this site is a picture of Vinny after a grooming that is so very cute. It really got me to thinking about the trim!! 

Amanda, We are on the fence about getting another and I did want to get rid of some hair and it be my decision instead of blaming a puppy for making me do it.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

You look wonderful, Cicero!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's stunning either way.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes Cicero is stunning, that is a wonderful little guy, can't wait to meet some of the others here. There should be a HF Show!!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Great cut! I love long hair and can't wait until Lilly's hair grows, so I am surprised that I actually like a haircut so much.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Like everyone else, I love his cut also. Tucker has incredibly thick hair and at 1 yr. old now, it's long also. Is there a product that will make his hair lay closer to his body? When I brush him each night, he looks like a fur ball and twice as the size he really is.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Dale, Cicero looks FABULOUS!

That is the look I'm trying (!) to achieve with Lincoln. I scissor off 1/3rd of his coat a couple of times a year. If I lived near you, I would take him to your groomer in a heartbeat! Wow!


----------

